# plateau



## javierserrano

Hi, guys!
Can someone help me with this one?

Can you say in Spanish that when a "_curve tended toward a plateau"_ is?

¿Que la curva tendió a cero? es decir, ¿que el límite de la curva tendió a cero?


----------



## transparente

¡Ni idea! 
Se me ocurre que la curva se estabiliza cuando alcanza un "plateau". Pero si es "en cero", no tengo la menor idea.
Esta respuesta es para agilizar otras... ¡espero funcione el truco!


----------



## chics

_La curva tiende a una asíntota horizontal_, cuando es cero u otro número.
*La curva tiende a cero*, en el caso particular de que la asíntota esté en el cero.
También puedes decir _la curva tiende a tal número._

_El límite de la curva está en el cero, _también es correcto.


----------



## Dr J

Te puedo responder desde el punto de vista farmacològico: cuando se habla de efecto plateau (o meseta) significa que el fàrmaco alcanzò su màxima potencia y que aunque se administre mayor dosis el efecto va a seguir estable.  En resumidas cuentas: plateau es cuando la curva se convierte en meseta.

Espero aclararte tu duda. Suerte.


----------



## rholt

_"Curve tended toward a plateau": puede ser -> la curva tienda hacia un nivel constante.
_


----------



## chics

rholt said:


> _"curve tended toward a plateau"_
> _puede ser -> la curva tienda tiende hacia un nivel constante_


 
Para decir esto, se suele usar:

_La curva se estabiliza (en tal valor)._


----------



## rholt

Suena mejor.


----------



## jamonmi

Totalmente de acuerdo con Chics. Estoy estudiando Environmental Systems, dando la fotosíntesis, con gráficas sobre la intensidad de la luz y rollos de esos... y sé que la expresión significa que:

_Se estabiliza_

.. and the rate of carbon assimilation reaches a plateau. 
...*y la velocidad de la acumulación de carbono se estabiliza.*


----------



## jamonmi

Sé que esto era del 2006, pero puede ayudar a gente que lo busque ahora y pulse sobre un enlace que le lleve a este foro.


----------



## DRhillbilly

jamonmi: Gracias, pues ratificaba algo para mí. Con Copenhague en el ojo público estos asuntos están muy de moda... Gracias de nuevo.


drhb


----------



## jamonmi

De nada. Encantado de ayudar y de que me den las gracias..., jejeje.


----------

